# Horseradish crusted Bison filet mignon



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's an easy one. It will work on beef, pork, any kind of big game. I wouldn't be afraid to try it on a duck or goose breast. I'm using bison filet mignon.

*Horseradish Crust*

*Ingredients*


1/4 cup - butter, softened 
1/4 cup - parmesan cheese, grated 
3 tbsp - panko breadcrumbs 
2 tbsp - prepared horseradish 
2 bison filets 
Salt and pepper
*Instructions*
Combine butter, cheese, breadcrumbs, and horseradish in a small bowl. Salt and pepper to taste. Shape into 2 balls and place on waxed paper. Flatten into discs the approximate size each steak:

 

Refrigerate the crust toppings for at least 30 minutes. Preheat broiler and heat a cast iron skillet to medium-high heat. Lightly coat steaks with vegetable oil and season both sides with salt and pepper. Brown steaks for about 3-4 minutes on each side:



Add the crust topping to the top of each steak:



Place the steaks in a baking dish under the broiler. For rare broil for about 3 minutes or until golden brown. Reduce heat and continue to cook for another 2 or 3 minutes for medium rare:


Darnit, I was interrupted and couldn't eat the filet so later I stuck it back in the broiler for 2 or 3 minutes. Turned out fine:


just right:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks good

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

